# For some guidance on preventing aggression and anxiety...



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Please see my post in puppies about our experiences with Rosie and the importance of early socialization. http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,9871.0.html

I want everyone to learn from our hard experience!


----------

